# My Tangential Tool Holder



## Holt (Mar 19, 2016)

After reading so much good about the tangential toolholder i decided that should be the first "real" tool for my Colchester.
I started with a piece of unknown tool steel 25 X 43 X 140 mm





I couldn't find the angle base, so i decided to try the magnetic sinus plane, a bit scary, but with light cuts it went well.





































Suddenly time ran out (typical when you are having a good time 
	

		
			
		

		
	



	

		
			
		

		
	
) I had to collect my son from sax practice.
I didn't have time for the last finishing touch, not even for deburring, but at home i made a trial fit in the lathe.









Well, next Wednesday there is 3 hours to kill again, i would think that should be more than enough to finish it


----------



## Holt (Mar 19, 2016)

Well... i couldn't wait until next Wednesday to finish it, and since i don't have a mill at home, i just had to use the lathe.
I cut most of that ugly edge with a angle grinder, the rest with the lathe





I turned drilled and treated the two holding clamps





Then i milled the recess












Perfect fit









The upper clamp was outside the tip of the tool, and had to be milled a bit





I am quite impressed with the first cut, this is a piece of stainless





Now i have to build a tool grinder, and a grinding fixture 
	

		
			
		

		
	



	

		
			
		

		
	
 I am really looking forward to use this tool


----------



## jneidig (Mar 19, 2016)

I am sure you will like it...... I made one a few years ago and I use it often. Once you make a sharping jig it only takes a minute to touch the cutter up on a bench grinder.


----------



## Holt (Mar 19, 2016)

I must admit, I made this writeup some time ago, and have been using it a lot. I have been wondering if it would be possible to grind the toolbit with a radius, so the cutting edge and the opposite edge are the same height, that would make it double sided .

I just wanted to add some basic dimensions to the tool in case someone want to copy 
	

		
			
		

		
	







I am sure that the most here are capable of filling in the blanks 
	

		
			
		

		
	



	

		
			
		

		
	
 otherwise feel free to ask


----------



## Silverbullet (Mar 19, 2016)

That deckel mill sure looks nice. They seem hard to find around here if ya do it's pricy. Like the tool ya made hope I can try one out of my own. Good luck with your lathe it's a nice machine after you fixed her up.


----------



## Holt (Mar 19, 2016)

That Deckel is a beautiful machine, it's one of the very lovely machines we have at work, unfortunately it's from a bygone era, where you could buy high quality manuel machines, last time I was on exhibition  to Hannover fair, the only manuel mills there was made in China, don't get me wrong, I have nothing against Chinese machines, but there is a long way to the quality of the Deckel.
They are very pricey around here as well, when this machine was made, Deckel was considered the Rolls Royse of manuel milling machines. We have a Deckel FP1 from the sixties as well, a machine as that comes with a price tag of about $3000. EDIT I just looked at ebay Germany, the cheapest came in at about $6000.


----------



## John_Dennis (Jun 17, 2016)

That is a beautiful toolholder.  Have you made the sharpening jig?


----------



## Andre (Jun 17, 2016)

I never made a jig for mine, I just eyeball the angle on the grinder.


----------



## Holt (Jun 17, 2016)

I haven't made a jig either, I still have to try to grind  the cutting tool with a radius, so I have two cutting edges in the same end


----------

